

Using PAR to reformat text in VIM - Corrado
http://www.tjansson.dk/?p=545

======
telemachos
The post mentions getting par[1] via aptitude. Good news for Mac users: it's
also available via Homebrew: brew install par. (It should install easily on
pretty much any modern Unix-like system.)

Some of the commenters say in effect: Vim can reformat text already. That's
true, but my understanding is that par can do it far better (and more
flexibly) than Vim's built-in formatter[2][3].

[1] <http://www.nicemice.net/par/> (Software's own site; download source
here.)

[2] <http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Par_text_reformatter>

[3] <http://jmcpherson.org/par.html>

